# What's your average number of posts daily?



## nekosync (Sep 18, 2014)

Mine is 11.86.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 18, 2014)

18.90


----------



## Farobi (Sep 18, 2014)

16.06

It used to be 30 something months ago.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 18, 2014)

23.13

Slowly but steadily rising >_>


----------



## Mariah (Sep 18, 2014)

5.61


----------



## Cress (Sep 18, 2014)

5.36
I'm on here, but I'm not as obsessive as other people.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 18, 2014)

8.46 

But that's because some days it don't post at all and others like 50 times


----------



## Jake (Sep 18, 2014)

8.65


----------



## Murray (Sep 18, 2014)

2.15 o-o


----------



## Hot (Sep 18, 2014)

8.37 posts.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 18, 2014)

20.28 C:


----------



## Lassy (Sep 18, 2014)

10.79
I don't post as much as when I was a newbie :B


----------



## Justin (Sep 18, 2014)

I've managed to get it down to under 4.


----------



## mogyay (Sep 18, 2014)

7.6


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 18, 2014)

22.33 ppd. I don't even know how.


----------



## Flop (Sep 18, 2014)

Inb4 Sparro finds this thread....

18.44


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 18, 2014)

35.37. Used to be around 100 a day but now its not.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 18, 2014)

8.91


----------



## hzl (Sep 18, 2014)

1.45


----------



## Sholee (Sep 18, 2014)

4.87

not really active lately


----------



## Manazran (Sep 18, 2014)

1.56.Yeah,I don't post much..


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 18, 2014)

12.4


----------



## pelagius_septim (Sep 18, 2014)

4.19. Which is actually near correct.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Sep 18, 2014)

3.17 0-0 wow.


----------



## Snype (Sep 18, 2014)

32.45 at the moment.


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2014)

5.53. 

Mm, that is higher than I expected.


----------



## dulcet (Sep 18, 2014)

26.15 lmao


----------



## f11 (Sep 18, 2014)

10.39


----------



## cIementine (Sep 18, 2014)

13.87 or something like that.
Impressive !


----------



## Mr. L (Sep 18, 2014)

1.54


----------



## Yui Z (Sep 18, 2014)

14.42 ~ I have no idea why. I've not been posting that much per day anymore.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 18, 2014)

An alternate title could be "Who spams the most" hehe


Mine stays around 3.18.


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 18, 2014)

Mine is 3.67, or says my profile.


----------



## Peisinoe (Sep 18, 2014)

8.09 
:/ I hardly post either....


----------



## Zura (Sep 18, 2014)

Mine is 9.21


----------



## Coach (Sep 18, 2014)

4.90 posts a day


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 18, 2014)

7.75

I don't post as often as I used to anymore...


----------



## skweegee (Sep 18, 2014)

1.59.


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 18, 2014)

12.98.
Hm... okay. :/


----------



## Reese (Sep 18, 2014)

5.22


----------



## nard (Sep 18, 2014)

21.52.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 18, 2014)

1.01

I have a tendency to leave this site for almost a year at a time...


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 18, 2014)

.67

It's hard to be active here when I mod a MK forum s:


----------



## Kanapachi (Sep 18, 2014)

2.4

I don't post that much, I'm more of an active lurker.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 18, 2014)

21.71

Not bad


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 18, 2014)

19.97

I left for two weeks in August because of work though. Dang. Should've been higher. ;_;


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 18, 2014)

3.77

That's like two more than I expected.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 18, 2014)

7.91 posts


----------



## Libra (Sep 20, 2014)

3.46 so not that many.


----------



## hemming1996 (Sep 20, 2014)

I used to have the highest (54.67 or something like that) when I was active but I have 14.46 which isn't as much, I barely post once a day.


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 20, 2014)

6.62


----------



## Pirate (Sep 20, 2014)

Hm, 7.30. Sometimes I read a thread, think about replying but then feel too lazy to bother so...


----------



## Oblivia (Sep 20, 2014)

Mine's 7.11.  It used to be a bit higher, but I've been hit with a wave of Internet introversion as of late.


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 20, 2014)

4.56.

Used to be 2. Lol.


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

28.


----------



## Drake7891 (Sep 20, 2014)

I'd say about 2-3 posts a day


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 20, 2014)

33.


----------



## littleporkchop (Sep 20, 2014)

I do not really know. How/where do you check your daily post average? I'm curious to know.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 20, 2014)

Posts Per Day: 7.29

- - - Post Merge - - -



littleporkchop said:


> I do not really know. How/where do you check your daily post average? I'm curious to know.



Go to your profile, click on "about me" and scroll down to statistics.


----------



## Feloreena (Sep 20, 2014)

7.74 for me!


----------



## Nage (Sep 21, 2014)

im gonna just say 1-10 range
but i went from 32->25-> and its still dropping 'cuz i dont play in the basement no more


----------



## Coach (Sep 21, 2014)

It's now moved up to 5.79, so there's that.


----------



## Gizmodo (Sep 21, 2014)

12.74
used to be much more but i went MIA for 3 months


----------



## kassie (Sep 21, 2014)

6.74

Used to be less.


----------



## OmgACNL (Sep 21, 2014)

5.63


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 21, 2014)

Depending on the thread, around 15-20.


----------

